# 1965 Sting-Ray Resurrection



## RustyHornet (Apr 21, 2021)

Picked this one up at a swap meet about a month ago. No idea as to why it’s in the shape it’s in, but I saw potential. I was intrigued by the blue band two speed and front brake. I didn’t know exactly what it was, but I knew I couldn’t let it just sit there...






















First order of business.... What year is this thing??? Took a bit of work and time to get the crank out... dated ‘64.




Ahhhhh so that’s what color it was!









I don’t see any letters???














That’ll buff out!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 21, 2021)

So after asking around, and finally uncovering the whole serial number, turns out its a 1965!

My goal was to get it riding with as many of the parts it came with as possible. The two speed spun, but was stuck together pretty well. It sat for a few weeks while I made a game plan and gathered some parts.








Parts bike gonna give up some bearing cups, races, and some hardware.





Rebuilding the blue band time.

Both wheels were completely shot. Rear hub is the only thing that was salvageable between all of it...

























The only s2 I had was a painted one that came off a 50’s bike. I had already blasted it for another project but found a nicer one for that, so this one got painted silver and used for this project.




Picked up a repop slick


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 21, 2021)

The neck was stuck really bad... Worse than I’ve ever experienced before and I really didn’t want to damage it trying to get it out. Had a fork off a cheap bmx bike that just so happened to be the perfect size. Decided it would be the sacrificial piece... Took lots of hammering and heat, but it came out!













Starting to bolt pieces back on!!




Just so happened to have the perfect seat for it. A smooth white Persons.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 21, 2021)

Finally back on the road! Time for some fine tuning and enjoyment! Best riding Sting-Ray I’ve ever had!

































Might clean it up some someday, but for now. It’s gonna be enjoyed.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 21, 2021)

i would have done the same thing, now just injoy it !


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 22, 2021)

I love that you left the moss growing on it


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 22, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I love that you left the moss growing on it



It’s found it’s home, I don’t need to evict it yet! Lol


----------



## tacochris (Apr 22, 2021)

Man after my own heart....That thing looks killer and the lichen still on it is freakin awesome I love it.  These kinds of bikes are a good representation of life to me.  Life isnt shiny and perfect and untouched, life is rough and sharp and tough most of the time.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 22, 2021)

I saw it at the show and knew I could be saved , good job , just think how much has changed in the world since the last time it was on the road


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments fellas! Feels good to have this one back on the road. I’m excited to make a few changes to it and improve it some.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## modelcarjedi (May 29, 2021)

bravo!!! Thatis a very kool bike!


----------



## Coyote (Jul 23, 2021)

Wow!
Looks like that bike was stored at the bottom of a lake.
I give you credit, it takes some faith to restore the original into something rideable.
It is a testament to Schwinn's quality back in the 1960's.


----------



## ODDER (Jul 23, 2021)

Excellent save! 
I did something similar with my 64 that used to be lime. It was nearly one solid piece when I got it. Minimal clean up, fresh grease, and a custom seat.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Wow!
> Looks like that bike was stored at the bottom of a lake.
> I give you credit, it takes some faith to restore the original into something rideable.
> It is a testament to Schwinn's quality back in the 1960's.



I wish I knew the story on it!! My goal is to find the rustiest junk and make it ride again with as many parts as I can save on it. Just a fun project and it’s absolutely my favorite Stingray rider ever.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

ODDER said:


> Excellent save!
> I did something similar with my 64 that used to be lime. It was nearly one solid piece when I got it. Minimal clean up, fresh grease, and a custom seat.
> 
> View attachment 1450828



Man that is sweet! Love that seat!!! What did you do to the paint? I’ve been thinking about de-rusting mine and getting it to whatever color is left. Just not a fan of the heavy crust lol.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 24, 2021)

I’m starting to think my crusty stingray isn’t so crusty now lol


----------



## ODDER (Jul 24, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Man that is sweet! Love that seat!!! What did you do to the paint? I’ve been thinking about de-rusting mine and getting it to whatever color is left. Just not a fan of the heavy crust lol.



Thanks! The seat is a custom I made. Been saving that material for the right bike. 
I hit the bike with the pressure washer then a little touch up on the graphics with some 1shot paint and a Mack liner brush. 
polished up the chrome and new tires.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I’m starting to think my crusty stingray isn’t so crusty now lol
> 
> View attachment 1451327



That’s mint!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

ODDER said:


> Thanks! The seat is a custom I made. Been saving that material for the right bike.
> I hit the bike with the pressure washer then a little touch up on the graphics with some 1shot paint and a Mack liner brush.
> polished up the chrome and new tires.



That is sweet. Your chrome is much nicer than mine!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 23, 2022)

ODDER said:


> Excellent save!
> I did something similar with my 64 that used to be lime. It was nearly one solid piece when I got it. Minimal clean up, fresh grease, and a custom seat.
> 
> View attachment 1450828



What a COOOL little Sting Ray.. Just diggin on that seat.. True CUSSTOM... RideOn.. Razin..


----------

